# Gothic 2 Höhle im Norden



## timobd (5. März 2005)

*Gothic 2 Höhle im Norden*

In der Höhle ganz im Norden, ist ne Schatztruhe in nem Kreis von blauen Lichtern.
Habe zu der Truhe aber den Schlüssel nicht gefunden.
1. Wo ist der Schlüssel zu der Truhe?
2. Was ist in der Truhe? Was wichtiges?


----------



## Rosini (5. März 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Höhle im Norden*



			
				timobd am 05.03.2005 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Höhle ganz im Norden, ist ne Schatztruhe in nem Kreis von blauen Lichtern.
> Habe zu der Truhe aber den Schlüssel nicht gefunden.
> 1. Wo ist der Schlüssel zu der Truhe?
> 2. Was ist in der Truhe? Was wichtiges?



In dieser Truhe befindet sich etwas, was nur Magier nutzen können.Wenn du nicht den Magiern angehörst, kannst du diese Truhe nicht öffnen. Diese nutzt dir nämlich nur etwas, wenn du die Prüfung des Feuers ablegst...


----------



## Godfather3 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Höhle im Norden*



			
				timobd am 05.03.2005 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Höhle ganz im Norden, ist ne Schatztruhe in nem Kreis von blauen Lichtern.
> Habe zu der Truhe aber den Schlüssel nicht gefunden.
> 1. Wo ist der Schlüssel zu der Truhe?
> 2. Was ist in der Truhe? Was wichtiges?




Die Truhe ist wichtig für die Prüfung zum Magier, wenn du Magier werden willst, kriegst du einen Schlüssel zu der Truh in der  sich eine Rune befindet.


----------



## Dumbi (5. März 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Höhle im Norden*

In der Truhe befindet sich ein Runenstein.
Den Schlüssel für die Truhe kriegst du von Meister Pyrokar aus dem Kloster, falls du als Novize die Prüfung des Feuers ablegen möchtest!  

_edit: zu spät..._


----------



## timobd (5. März 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Höhle im Norden*



			
				Dumbi am 05.03.2005 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Truhe befindet sich ein Runenstein.
> Den Schlüssel für die Truhe kriegst du von Meister Pyrokar aus dem Kloster, falls du als Novize die Prüfung des Feuers ablegen möchtest!
> 
> _edit: zu spät..._


ok, danke.
bin Drachenjäger
jetzt habe ich andere Probleme


----------



## Shaddow1502 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Höhle im Norden*

ist nur wichtig als novize. wenn du mehr infos zu g2 haben willst geh auf

www.mondgesaenge.de oder auf www.worldofgothic.de


----------

